# How I do quotes on blogger



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2007)

this is my latest blog post. the quotes look funny. how do I fix it? thanks

http://patrickhenrypatriot.solideogloria.com/2007/07/rage-against-dying-of-light.html


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 14, 2007)

Just begin and end your text with &quot;.



Well, I'm assuming that Blogger accepts HTML.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 14, 2007)

If you're doing it in html then you enclose the quote in the blockquote tag.

```
<blockquote>Insert quote here.</blockquote>
```

Blockquotes usually look like Tabs on most WYSIWYG editors.

Making the quote look "nicer" is a matter of adding some stuff in your CSS file. Do you want it to look a certain way?

Here is one example of how blockquote can look:
http://www.solideogloria.com/article/2007/07/03/21.44.29

Here is another: http://www.naphtali.com/welcome/pre...rmons-on-isaiah-53-by-james-durham-1622-1658/ (scroll down to the Editor's introduction piece)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 14, 2007)

Jacob,

I'm looking at those quotes again. It looks like you copied and pasted those from another program. Especially with Adobe reader, the text is sometimes not preserved contiguously like it should and you have some line breaks in there that should not be there. Edit the post and take out the offending breaks. If you can't do it in the editor then go into HTML view and you'll find it. Here is one of your quotes:

```
<blockquote>"It is in essence, rebellion--rebellion against the world in its fallenness, the<br />absolute and undying refusal to accept as normal what is pervasively<br />abnormal...It is the refusal of every agenda...that is at odds with the norm<br />established by God." </blockquote><br /><br />In other words, it is war against that which resists the plan of God. Wells writes that<br /><br /><blockquote>prayer flousirishes only where there is a twofold belief: first, that God's name<br />is hallowed to irregularly, his kingdom has come too little, and his will is<br />done too infrequently; second, that God himself can change the situation.<br />Petitionary prayer is the expression of the hope that life as we meet it, on the<br />one hand, can be otherwise, and on the other hand, ought to be otherwise.</blockquote>
```
Every one of those <br /> represents a line break in HTML. Delete those and it will look fine.

Sorry I missed the nature of your question in my first reply. I thought you wanted nicer looking quotes.


----------

